# Charging the iTouch ...



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey folks, I'm heading out of town for a few days, flying there and back, and I'll be listening to my iTouch, obviously. I might even be able to find some free Wifi en route, I suppose.
Question is ... without bringing along my MacBook, am I out of luck trying to charge the iTouch if it runs down?
Thanks ...
M.


----------



## CescoMtl (Jul 26, 2003)

mgmitchell said:


> Hey folks, I'm heading out of town for a few days, flying there and back, and I'll be listening to my iTouch, obviously. I might even be able to find some free Wifi en route, I suppose.
> Question is ... without bringing along my MacBook, am I out of luck trying to charge the iTouch if it runs down?
> Thanks ...
> M.


I bought Apple's USB power adapter; small with the prongs folding out of the way it saves me from having to lug my MB simply to charge my Nano and Touch.
Apple Store (Canada) - Apple USB Power Adapter

Ces


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

You could get a USB Power Adaptor so you could plug the iPod touch into the wall.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

You might already own a powered USB Hub, that can be used to charge your *iPod* Touch.

jb.


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

guys, it an iPod Touch, not an iTouch
FYI =D
good luck with your ipod, the iPhone without the phone capabilities lol


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies; I knew I'd get a solution.
The last post ... not entirely necessary. I know the proper name for it, thanks. Just using it for brevity. Don't need an phone, either. Quite content with the "Touch".


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

koreancabbage said:


> good luck with your ipod, the iPhone without the phone capabilities lol


The iPod Touch, the iPhone without $90 a month in bills.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Exactly, Atroz. Thanks.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Can someone verify that a powered USB Hub will charge the iPod Touch?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> Can someone verify that a powered USB Hub will charge the iPod Touch?


Yes, it will.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Yes, it will.


FWIW, I have 2 usb hubs and *neither will charge a Touch or iPhone* without also being plugged into a computer which is on.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Atroz said:


> The iPod Touch, the iPhone without $90 a month in bills.


Or a phone, so no it's not really an iPhone much, is it?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Or a phone, so no it's not really an iPhone much, is it?


:lmao: I was just going to say that. My 2 favorite things about the iPhone are I can access the internet, GPS and email anywhere and anytime, and it consolidates my iPod and phone into one device. The "iTouch" does neither. 

I'm not saying the iPod Touch is a bad device, but don't bash the iPhone because its too expensive. It really gives the user some essential things that the iPod Touch doesn't, in my opinion.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

csonni said:


> Can someone verify that a powered USB Hub will charge the iPod Touch?


What, You don't trust me?

jb .


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Z06jerry said:


> FWIW, I have 2 usb hubs and *neither will charge a Touch or iPhone* without also being plugged into a computer which is on.


Are you using a "powered hub", one that has it's own power supply plugged into an electric outlet?

jb


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

jamesB said:


> You might already own a powered USB Hub, that can be used to charge your *iPod* Touch.





koreancabbage said:


> guys, it an iPod Touch, not an iTouch
> FYI =D


It's actually an iPod *touch* if you are going to be pedantic about it, although you will find that iTouch is a pretty much accepted alternate! Google iTouch and see what the top result is.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

jamesB said:


> Are you using a "powered hub", one that has it's own power supply plugged into an electric outlet?
> 
> jb


Yes. Both of them have their own power adapters. *Neither of them will charge a Touch or iPhone* unless they are also plugged into the usb port of my MacBook and my MacBook is on.


----------

